# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Los ecologistas culpan del lodo del Guadalquivir a los dragados

## Embalses

La organización ecologista WWF sostuvo ayer que el estudio sobre los altos niveles de turbidez y salinidad registrados en el estuario del Guadalquivir prueba que la inviabilidad del proyecto de dragado y la urgente necesidad de un plan de restauración. Expertos de las universidades de Córdoba, Granada y Cádiz determinaron que la acumulación de lodos se debió a una conjunción de mareas, vientos y fuertes lluvias, lo que provocó que durante nueve meses el río no renovara sus aguas. Sin embargo, según WWF, las primeras conclusiones de los estudios realizados por la Junta confirman las denuncias que realizó esta organización sobre la degradación del hábitat fluvial del río Guadalquivir .
Según WWF, los impactos ya existentes, como los dragados, la erosión de los márgenes del río, la contaminación de las aguas por vertidos o la modificación del entorno, "han debilitado sensiblemente el estuario, haciéndolo más frágil ante cualquier nueva alteración natural o humana". "El estuario del Guadalquivir está prácticamente muerto, por lo que requiere actuaciones para recuperarlo, no más dragados y vertidos", sostuvo Juanjo Carmona, coordinador de WWF para Doñana.
Ecologistas en Acción, por su parte, afirmó que hay "indicios" suficientes que demuestran que "al río se le ha tocado". Según el portavoz de Ecologistas en Acción, José Manuel Franco, su organización "no comparte en absoluto" las explicaciones aportadas por los investigadores a los que la Junta de Andalucía ha encargado estudiar el fenómeno.
La consejera de Medio Ambiente, Cinta Castillo, insistió ayer en que el aumento de la salinidad y turbidez se debe a causas naturales. Además, pidió a aquellos que dudan de los resultados de las investigaciones científicas realizadas que aporten sus hipótesis para tenerlas en cuenta.
Según Castillo, los expertos coincidieron en que la salinidad y turbidez que sufrió el río el pasado año se debió a "causas naturales, históricas y cíclicas que se vieron agravadas por un período de sequía prolongado y por las lluvias torrenciales en la primavera de 2008". La consejera recordó que ya en noviembre de 2007, cuando se registraron los máximos valores de salinidad y turbidez, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir "descartó que se hubiera producido algún vertido".

----------

